# Turkeys around Strawberry Reservoir?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Not trying to encroach upon other peoples honey pot...but just wondering if someone knows if there are many turkey out in strawberry reservoir? or midway? im in utah county and i am trying to get a general idea/direction to head out and scout some turkeys for the general turkey hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Strawberry res turkeys?

I've seen LOTs of ducks, coots, and pelican's there, but never a turkey..


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I havent seen any around Strawberry, but I have seen quite a few off HY35 between Tabiona and Duchesne.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've seen them at the mouth of Daniels canyon, but on private property.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's quite a walk from the lowlands where turkeys normally winter to the Strawberry valley. I doubt we will ever have a significant population of turkeys around Strawberry. They can't live up there year around and there is no reason to migrate so far.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

not the actual lake goofy elk...lol
Just meant that general national forest area by strawberry reservoir.
I haven't ever seen any there but i never have been looking for them there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^ No, no turkeys even 'around' Strawberry.. Look in the lower drainages..^^^


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I was fishing up there in april one year in an undisclosed location, and I was standing on turkey tracks, and listening to gobbling while I was casting. however I still wouldn't waste the time, there are better places


----------

